# Helping a friend with her TB, have some questions



## anguish (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi gang,

I'm a DINC2 and D2G user, but I'm helping a friend with the issues she's having with her TB. Have some quick questions. We successfully rooted it last night, but questions arose that I can't answer since I don't have one.

- Installed OMFGB. Twice it completely froze up on us. Short of a battery pull we were able to hold in the power button to get it to reset. I'm assuming not, but is this a common issue?
- Seems like 4G/LTE is an issue with some ROM's. One of her stipulations is that she wants to keep 4G... Are the Sense-based ROM's more apt to have 4G functioning properly?
- I know for the Inc2, we have a stock ROM that's debloated by rmk. Do we have something like this for the TB, running GB?

I think that's it for the moment. I'm busy with family most of the weekend, so my researching on these issues is going to be minimal, hence why I asked here. I will still be researching these as well when I get a chance, but if anyone has any pointers or whatever, I'm all for it.

Thanks!


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

-Freezing is not a common issue with this phone or that ROM. I personally wipe /system, /data, /cache, and dalvik before installing ROMs, especially when switching between AOSP and Sense.

-Generally 4G is more stable on Sense ROMs. This is because there is no available source for RIL so some very talented developers have hacked together a working RIL for AOSP. There are many that do not have 4G issues on AOSP, but Sense is generally more stable when it comes to handoff from 3G to 4G and vice versa.

-There are several stock debloated ROMs available. If I may suggest, BAMF Forever 1.0.7 is a VERY stable ROM with excellent battery life and has the added benefit of Sense 3.0. If she prefers AOSP, then CyanogenMod and OMFGB are your best bets.

These are just my opinions from personal experience. If she is not very tech savy, I would personally keep her on a Sense based ROM at the moment. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I would try out Team Bamf, they have stock, aosp, sense 3, sense 3.5..... Just gotta look

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Liquid Roms are very stable lean and have 4g support. If you want aosp gingerbread liquid 3.0 was just released...

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

anguish said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> I'm a DINC2 and D2G user, but I'm helping a friend with the issues she's having with her TB. Have some quick questions. We successfully rooted it last night, but questions arose that I can't answer since I don't have one.
> 
> ...


First of all, your friend should decide if she wants an AOSP or Sense-based ROM. To be brutally honest, every AOSP-based ROM has some issues running special Verizon-based software (My Verizon, Visual Voicemail, NFL Mobile, etc.) but at this point, those are the only permanent issues. There is a GPS issue that if GPS doesn't work, you need to perform a nandroid backup on your AOSP rom, flash a Sense-based ROM on there, get a good GPS lock, and then restore your AOSP backup and then GPS will work forever (or at least until you flash a Sense-based ROM and then another AOSP rom). So there is that little issue but it's easily/permanently fixable.

1. Which version of OMFGB did you install? Do note that OMFGB only releases nightlies, which means that some versions are very buggy while other versions are great.
2. 4G/LTE shouldn't be an issue with any mature ROM at this point. Every mature ROM that I know of works well with LTE. If you have some funky issues, it might be more based on your radio and not your ROM. The current OTA radio (some call it MR3) tends to be the most popular and all modern/mature ROMs should work on it. (I'm saying "mature" because there are plenty of alpha-only ROMs right now that have major issues.)
3. If you want the most stock version of an AOSP-based rom, check out OMGB (not OMFGB). If you want the most stock version of a Sense ROM, I believe this is a rooted/debloated version of the current OTA.

So all of the above said, let me offer you some personalized advice. If this is for your friend and you're doing it, then I assume it's probably best for you to put the most "stable" ROM you want on there. When I look at a ROM for my wife's phone, I consider MANY different factors than when I consider a ROM for my phone. She wants it to "just work" whereas I want the latest and greatest, even if it's sometimes painful. So if I were getting a ROM for my wife on the TBolt, this would be my thought process:

1. Does she or will she ever need special Verizon software? If so, I must go Sense. If not, I will show her the Sense widgets and ask her if she really likes those or if she'd rather something a bit less cartoony. Based on that answer, we'd go either Sense or AOSP.
2. If we go Sense, I would end up looking at the most mature/stable version of Bamf. I'm a bit more ignorant on the Sense side of TBolt than I am on the AOSP side but that seems to be where it's at. There are several Bamf releases - the latest Bamf Forever might be where I'd look first but I would still consider one of the older ones. I would NOT do the absolutely newest editions of Bamf, though.
3. If we went with AOSP today, I would probably look at Liquid Thunderbread 3.0. It was just released so read up on it but it seems to have some major bug fixes in it and has many cool features in it (a TON of settings!). Otherwise, I would probably go look at the 7.1.1 CM7 release. Personally, I wouldn't give my wife OMFGB. While it's what I run, it wouldn't be what I'd give her at this time - it's too bleeding edge for her.

I hope this helps!


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

^^ That's some good advice. I would like second (or is it third) the recommendation of bamf forever. It's proven very stable so far and has just enough eye candy. As mentioned though I would stay away from the touch my bamf (doubleshot port) and soab (bliss port) for the time being. They are both great roms but neither are really ready for prime time if you need everything to just work.


----------



## anguish (Aug 2, 2011)

You guys gave me some great advice! I'll read again in detail later, but I think based on these responses, I've figured out which route I'm going to go...which is going to be a stable Sense-based. We did try the latest OMFGB release on it though, which I think was from 30 Sept...but I may be remembering incorrectly.

Very much appreciate the responses! Thanks!


----------

